# Which is the best 4x4x4 cube?



## ralphie6 (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to buy a 4x4x4 cube and Iwant to know which is the best and where can I buy it?


----------



## EMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Depends on what you prefer. Decide between the Shengshou 4x4x4 http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=326
the Maru 4x4x4 http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_Magic_Cube_Black-29885
the X-cube 4x4x4 http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.4x4x4_X_Cube_4_Magic_Cube_DIY_Kit_White-35955
the mf8/Dayan(my favorite) http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=173


----------



## MoRpHiiNe (Jun 18, 2011)

Like EMI said above, they're probably the best, I've brought a Dayan myself, they seem the best in my opinion.


----------



## Lars (Jun 18, 2011)

I've brought a Dayan, it sux, i recommend buying a X-Cube, but its expensive


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

get a dayan + mf8 4x4. Then if you don't have any, get some maru lube and/or lubix. then completely disassemble it and lube the inner 2x2 core with maru lube, if not lubix.Right now is a good time to tension the core so do that right now. then screw in the shells on the 2x2 core all the way to reduce pops. then fully assemble it until you get the last 2 edges. put some lubix, if not maru lube in the gap. then close it up and the magic will happen.


----------



## BC1997 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd go with a QJ if you're just starting off, but buying a QJ to just stop using it after you've become alot faster doesn't seem like a good idea. Go with either a WHITE mefferts or an X-cube.


----------



## BeltedYapper (Jun 18, 2011)

I prefer the Rubik's 4X4. Mainly because it is fast around that core, and it is the ony high ordered cube I can get my hands on.


----------



## bwronski (Jun 18, 2011)

BeltedYapper said:


> I prefer the Rubik's 4X4. Mainly because it is fast around that core, and it is the ony high ordered cube I can get my hands on.


 
according to your signature....your statements cant be trusted


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

belted yapper is lying! the rubik's 4x4 horrible to the power of infinti! it pops, locks, can't cut corners, and the center pieces break all the time! you are better off with any 4x4! even eastsheen is better! don't get the rubik's 4x4! even as the last resort! you are better off with a shengshou from lightake!


Edit: i just noticed ralphie6 has his first post! congrats!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jun 18, 2011)

X-Cube 4. It's expensive, but it's worth the price. I've had a Maru, Dayan, QJ, Mini QJ and Rubik's before and it is by far the best. If you're just starting out and around 1:45 or higher, then you should get either a QJ or Mini QJ (I prefer the mini QJ, it was my main for quite a long time). Dayans pop too much in my opinion, and just aren't that good. Rubik's brands stink. They're absolutely horrible. Basically, either QJ or X-Cube 4.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2011)

the Rubik's 4x4x4? NO. Not old version and not new version. Not anymore


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

i'd like to see all those 4x4s cut a full piece in the centers except the dayan 4x4. if you want the dayan 4x4 to stop popping, screw the shells of the 2x2 all the way.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 18, 2011)

Why do people always think the best cube is the best corner cutting? Are you all idiots? You *can *sacrifice corner cutting. You don't have to able to cut 45 degrees on any cube to be fast. Cubers at full speeds seldom stop halfway through a turn just for the sake of cutting a 45 when they don't really need to.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

waffle=ijm, do an average of 12 for doing only centers on the qj,lanlan, or rubik's 4x4s. now do the same with a dayan+mf8, shengshou, ghosthand II, or x-cube 4x4s.


----------



## Vinny (Jun 18, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> waffle=ijm, do an average of 12 for doing only centers on the qj,lanlan, or rubik's 4x4s. now do the same with a dayan+mf8, shengshou, ghosthand II, or x-cube 4x4s.


 
He's not saying he needs NO corner cutting. He's saying that after a certain point, you don't really need THAT much corner cutting.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 18, 2011)

sure.
you obviously don't know who I am so I will humor you. In fact I'll even throw in an Eastsheen in there for shits and giggles

eastsheen - 13.34, 11.75, 11.47, 13.80, 12.98, 13.01, 15.70, 12.83, 13.31, 15.58, 12.23, 16.06 = 13.45 (σ = 1.29)

miniQJ - 13.73, 10.38, 12.50, 13.67, 13.58, 10.11, 11.73, 13.50, 10.55, 12.05, 11.84, 12.64 = 12.24 (σ = 1.18)

Xcube - 13.82, 12.74, 12.82, 12.43, 14.63, 13.46, 15.51, 12.98, 13.82, 13.09, 12.79, 11.54 = 13.26 (σ = 0.67)

Dayan - 12.79, 12.13, 13.68, 13.81, 12.32+, 18.39, 11.53, 13.64+, 12.25, 13.49, 13.12, 13.95 = 13.12 (σ = 0.70)

Olook. My miniQJ time is faster than my Dayan or my X-cube. In fact the ES is less than .2 from my x-cube

Wanna know my secret?



Spoiler



turn slower = lock up less = look ahead better = less pauses = faster solves

It's really dependent on turn style.  I just adjusted my turning to the cube I was using. Simple enough yes?


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jun 18, 2011)

<3 Waffo.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 18, 2011)

okay, you proved me wrong waffle=ijm. just one more question.

what 4x4 did you use to get your PB?


----------



## Bapao (Jun 18, 2011)

> I just adjusted my turning to the cube I was using




Well said. 
Many people that are used to a certain cube as their main, will whine about the performance of other cubes when they first try/buy them. Even though those cubes might be mechanically "better" than what they are currently using. 
IMO, It has a lot to do with what you are used to cubing with during the majority of your practice time. Over time, you automatically adapt your style to match the characteristics of the cube that you are used to solving with. When you get a different cube, try not diss it just because it doesn't suit your style. If you want to get the performance out of it that others might be praising, try being a bit more flexible. You might actually prefer the new hardware given enough time. 

The X-Cube is one of the only cubes that I own that I would not recommend getting as your first 4x4x4. You need to turn the inner layers _fast_ for them to perform well and there needs to be a certain fluidity in your movements to maintain speed. If you manipulate them with any hesitation, it feels like two cheese graters grinding over each other.


----------



## RTh (Jun 18, 2011)

Dayan+Mf8 all the way. If you lube and adjust it right it'll way better than the XCube, no doubt about it.

Also it's way cheaper.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 18, 2011)

RTh said:


> Dayan+Mf8 all the way. If you lube and adjust it right it'll way better than the XCube, no doubt about it.
> 
> Also it's way cheaper.



I love it too. But the outer layers on an X-Cube are considerably faster IMO. Good if you implement Redux.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> This is why you don't try to argue with waffles of any kind.


 
Yeah, I found it kinda weird that he posted that question after "reading" the feedback. Does "which cube" really matter?


----------



## Thompson (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the Maru.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jun 18, 2011)

> I like the Maru.


I like the Dayan+mf8. I wonder whose faster at 4x4 Thompson(not kidding)?


----------



## RTh (Jun 18, 2011)

The Dayan+mf8 is the cube most fast speedcubers use. At least Sebastian and Feliks use it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 18, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> okay, you proved me wrong waffle=ijm. just one more question.
> 
> what 4x4 did you use to get your PB?


 
Average with a miniQJ
single with a dayan.


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 18, 2011)

RTh said:


> The Dayan+mf8 is the cube most fast speedcubers use. At least Sebastian and Feliks use it.


 
I didnt know that. So they dont use the x cube?


----------



## cubeslayer (Jun 19, 2011)

lan lan 4x4 is the best...for your wallet and is much better than a rubik's brand. 






> For $5.58, you get a pretty decent cube.


----------



## RTh (Jun 19, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> I didnt know that. So they dont use the x cube?


 
I don't think so, no. At least not as main speedcube. You'll get better results with the dayan+mf8.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 19, 2011)

It is a known fact that all 4x4's suck. No matter which one you get, there will be something to complain about.


----------



## Bapao (Jun 19, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> It is a known fact that all 4x4's suck. No matter which one you get, there will be something to complain about.


 
True. The DaYan does take it farther than the rest though. Despite its size.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 19, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> True. The DaYan does take it farther than the rest though. Despite its size.


 
True that^^. Last comp I got 2 normal solves (1:15), 2 solves where several edges and 2 corners flew out (2:00), but also a solve where I handled it well and got sub 60. Dayan is "all or nothing" for me. STILL waiting for a 4x4x4 that is "all" all the time


----------



## EricReese (Jun 19, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> True that^^. Last comp I got 2 normal solves (1:15), 2 solves where several edges and 2 corners flew out (2:00), but also a solve where I handled it well and got sub 60. Dayan is "all or nothing" for me. STILL waiting for a 4x4x4 that is "all" all the time


 
If Maru didn't lockup on me I would consider it perfect. :/ it never misaligns. Just stupid lockups, its catching on something when i turn it sometimes.


----------



## EMI (Jun 19, 2011)

Do not get a QJ: The Shengshou costs the same or even less and is way better (however, the QJ mini used to be the best 4x4 for quite a while).
X-cube and Dayan pop the same (like once in 5-10 solves) but the Dayan just pops out one or two pieces and the X-cube explodes into a hundred of pieces. I lost one after a pop and can't use the cube anymore. And the inner layers of the X-cube aren't that great as well. Get the Dayan it is definately worth it - and the WR cube.
Edit: If a cube cuts 45°, this means that cutting 20° is way easier. 
And yes, there is no perfect 4x4, but maybe there will be an mf8 V2? Like the SS V2? At least, I hope for one


----------



## ralphie6 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thx!
I think I'm going to buy a mf8/dayan but where can I buy it the best?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 19, 2011)

ralphie6 said:


> Thx!
> I think I'm going to buy a mf8/dayan but where can I buy it the best?


From my thread:


Clayy9 said:


> *DAYAN:*
> Dayan+MF8 4x4
> BC Cube Shop (Assembled, $23.00)
> Cube Depot (Assembled, White, $17.50)
> ...


----------



## asportking (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't get a lanlan. Some people say it's really good, but its pretty crappy. It's basically just a slightly smoother-turning rubik's 4x4.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2011)

EMI said:


> Do not get a QJ: The Shengshou costs the same or even less and is way better (however, the QJ mini used to be the best 4x4 for quite a while).


 
I don't get it. I can't tell a difference between the QJ and the mini QJ other than size. Why would you think the mini was very good but the regular QJ wasn't? They cut corners about the same (which means pretty much not at all) and they're about equally fast turning (very fast - mine are faster than my GuHong 3x3x3s - to me that's the advantage of the QJ 4x4x4s).

My really good QJ broke (I dropped it 4 feet onto a hard tile floor ). My other QJ and my mini QJ aren't terrible, but they're nowhere near as good as my good QJ was. So I'm trying to decide what to replace it with.


----------



## dieguito (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's not be mediocre... The LanLan IS cheap but it's not really worth it. To my opinion, the Shengshou (ghost hand II), the DaYan + mf8 and Maru are the ones you should get if you want a good cube, without spending that much money... The X-Cube is way too expensive... It's even more expensive than the bloody V-Cube 5!


----------



## Keban (Jul 21, 2011)

Step one: buy dayan 4x4 17-20 ish dollars
step two: buy lanlan 2x2 4-8 ish dollars
step three: take apart dayan 4x4 to 3x3 core
step four: put lanlan screws, springs, and edges in 3x3 core
step five: lube, tighten
step six: love life


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't get a ghosthand II 4x4, it pops every solve, even with it tightened all the way.


----------



## Florian (Jul 23, 2011)

Keban said:


> Step one: buy dayan 4x4 17-20 ish dollars
> step two: buy lanlan 2x2 4-8 ish dollars
> step three: take apart dayan 4x4 to 3x3 core
> step four: put lanlan screws, springs, and edges in 3x3 core
> ...



Can you put an Tutorial on Youtube.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 23, 2011)

If you are willing to spend any sort of money, get an X-Cube 4. It's around $50. If you don't want to spend that much I recommend the ShengShou 4x4. It's only $10 and is a very good 4x4.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 23, 2011)

Keban said:


> Step one: buy dayan 4x4 17-20 ish dollars
> step two: buy lanlan 2x2 4-8 ish dollars
> step three: take apart dayan 4x4 to 3x3 core
> step four: put lanlan screws, springs, and edges in 3x3 core
> ...


 
My friend did that and it made it worse, so he put back to original ones and it was normal again.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 23, 2011)

while the QJ 4x4 may not be the best at corner cutting it is still pretty good and it is nearly impossible to pop.


----------



## Keban (Jul 24, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> My friend did that and it made it worse, so he put back to original ones and it was normal again.


 Really? it made mine quite a bit nicer



Florian said:


> Can you put an Tutorial on Youtube.



it's not that hard...


----------



## joyceking (Jul 26, 2011)

How about this one?


----------



## Winston Yang (Jul 29, 2011)

x-cube i would say or dayan+mf8 i dont know about maru but i heard its good


----------



## redjunglefowl (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm new to cubing and want to get a 4x4. I want the best. Not one that's good for starters. It looks like I'll be getting the Dayan+mf8. I was also considering the shengshou or the moyu weilong. I don't even see that mentioned here but other places it's said to be the best


----------



## Daryl (Oct 13, 2014)

The best 4x4 for now is moyu aosu I think.


----------



## DGCubes (Oct 13, 2014)

redjunglefowl said:


> I'm new to cubing and want to get a 4x4. I want the best. Not one that's good for starters. It looks like I'll be getting the Dayan+mf8. I was also considering the shengshou or the moyu weilong. I don't even see that mentioned here but other places it's said to be the best


NO!! Do yourself a favor and buy the MoYu AoSu. The Dayan MF8 was one of Dayan's worst cubes, I hate to say. The MoYu Aosu is the only option!!!! (I'm not trying to sound angry, I just want to get the point across.  )


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 13, 2014)

redjunglefowl said:


> I'm new to cubing and want to get a 4x4. I want the best. Not one that's good for starters. It looks like I'll be getting the Dayan+mf8. I was also considering the shengshou or the moyu weilong. I don't even see that mentioned here but other places it's said to be the best



Yeah, you're clearly out of sorts if you're considering any of those (except maybe the weisu) as the best. But even then, the Aosu is the upgraded version of the Weisu (you said weilong, but that's a 3x3). 

Go Aosu


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yes the aosu is the best, the shenshou is good but the middle layers lock up when you turn the independently


----------

